# explorer crashes frequently



## sujeet2555 (Jun 9, 2011)

i have window 7 32bit .i have many different types of files in  folders.so ,i keep arrange them as;sort by name & group by type and view as " list".therefore by horizontal scroll bar gets very long.
i often get explorer non responding while scrolling horizontally.when explorer window freezes i get vertical scroll bar along with horizontal scroll bar.normally in list view i don't get vertical scroll bar.closing that explorer window closes all other open explorer window.please help me in solving it.
also is there any software to remember open explorer window and their respective size & position,so that i can open them in one click?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess you are infected by virus. Do a full scan and report.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2011)

virus or corrupted explorer.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> virus or corrupted explorer.



nope ,it is happening since the fresh install of window7.i just asked the question when i fed up with problem.i have the habit of regular scanning of my pc with different scanners.i scanned my pc with ;comodo anti virus,malwarebyte, spybot ,window defender,iobit antispyware, prevx ,a-squared ,dr web etc .my pc is clean.

it just mainly due to large no of files,or long names of files.so that i have to scroll horizontally (only left to right,not right to left scrolling) and explorer get not responding.also i can reproduce the very same freezing problem with same folder.if i shorten the name or remove files ,it doesn't freezes.
the very same folder freezes even while maximizing also.
how can i stop other window from closing even though i have checked run in seperate process?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

sujeet2555 said:
			
		

> nope ,it is happening since the fresh install of window7.i just asked the question when i fed up with problem.i have the habit of regular scanning of my pc with different scanners.i scanned my pc with ;comodo anti virus,malwarebyte, spybot ,window defender,iobit antispyware, prevx ,a-squared ,dr web etc .my pc is clean.
> 
> it just mainly due to large no of files,or long names of files.so that i have to scroll horizontally (only left to right,not right to left scrolling) and explorer get not responding.also i can reproduce the very same freezing problem with same folder.if i shorten the name or remove files ,it doesn't freezes.
> the very same folder freezes even while maximizing also.
> how can i stop other window from closing even though i have checked run in seperate process?


How many contents are there in your folder???


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 10, 2011)

this problem occurs in many folders,not specific folders only.problem is not due to large no. of files (it doesn't crashes even when there are 5000 files in a single folder),its different types of files residing in the same folder and long names of files like saved web-pages html .this problem occurs due to the arrangement as said above.i.e. group by and list view.if i change them to other view ,so that i don't have a horizontal bar,i don't get a problem anymore.
  but i want to use list view as it is easier to sort files.does it also mean 2gb ram is not enough?
also stress on the problem ;how to stop other window also with non responding window and is there any software to remember position and size as said before ? .if the main problem is not resolvable,i will be OK to get solution for the last two problems and just avoid the situations in which explorer freezes.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2011)

sujeet2555 said:
			
		

> i will be OK to get solution for the last two problems and just avoid the situations in which explorer freezes.


Actually the thing is that all explorer windows runs under 1 process so if any of them crashes then whole process crashes so the only solution for all problems is finding solution for your first problem.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 10, 2011)

1. Have you recently replaced the explorer with an alternative? (Doesn't matter if you've reverted again to the original explorer)
2. Please check if you have a corrupted disc in your CD Drive, if so, then please remove it.
3. Try opening those specific folders with xplorer2 and see if the same problem persists.

Download HiJackThis, and please send the report here.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 10, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> 1. Have you recently replaced the explorer with an alternative? (Doesn't matter if you've reverted again to the original explorer)
> 2. Please check if you have a corrupted disc in your CD Drive, if so, then please remove it.
> 3. Try opening those specific folders with xplorer2 and see if the same problem persists.
> 
> Download HiJackThis, and please send the report here.



i once changed the start orb with w7soldr but i reverted back from it.but after i manually close explorer.exe and start again start button again changes to the old orb(replaced one).

and here is the log
log


----------



## sygeek (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you have the latest version of that software, if not, please download the latest version and then uninstall.
Restart the system in safe mode and see if the problem persists. Report me back with the result.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have the latest version but it crashes while changing so,i restored the original orb.this is the software that i have used  from
Win7 Start Orb Loader v1.1.1 by ~stkov on deviantART
but it says "Change your start orb WITHOUT changing explorer.exe. This prevents unnecessary UAC prompts."
i get the original when i restarts but it changes when i manually restart explorer.exe.
also why is there two instances of explorer.exe.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2011)

Restart the system in safe mode and see if the problem persists. Report me back with the result.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 11, 2011)

Will report back ,if a problematic folder is found as i have resolved most folders by changing names,reducing contents within a single directory .


----------



## rawgeek (Jun 12, 2011)

It can be an issue with Windows Search service trying to index files with large names.You can stop/disable the service for a while.You need to goto services.msc and look for Windows Search service.
Also what are the events that come up  when the issue occurs?You can get them through cmd->eventvwr->custom views->administrative events.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 12, 2011)

rawgeek said:


> It can be an issue with Windows Search service trying to index files with large names.You can stop/disable the service for a while.You need to goto services.msc and look for Windows Search service.
> Also what are the events that come up  when the issue occurs?You can get them through cmd->eventvwr->custom views->administrative events.



window search is already disabled.


----------



## rawgeek (Jun 13, 2011)

do u get any evens from that time?Any particular process that spikes when the issue occurs?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 15, 2011)

sorry,but haven't got error till now.but is there any software to remember open explorer window and their respective size & position,so that i can open them in one click?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2011)

Try a online antivirus scan or any free AV-
Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus

or 

HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA





ALso do the regular maintaneence-
Defragment
Disk Cleanup
Registry Clean


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Try a online antivirus scan or any free AV-
> Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus
> 
> or
> ...



i have used online prevx scanner already.
i already said that i regularly do scanning,defragment,disk checkup,cleanup and registry cleanup.[scanning using-different scanner already said,defragmenting with O&O Defrag,file and registry cleaning with win7 manager]


and tillnow i haven't got a crash.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's not an AV problem but something to do with Folder settings. Disable "Show Thumbnails in explorer" option and change other folder options to check if it works. That should solve the problem.


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2011)

@OP:
How much space is vacant on the drive where the OS is installed...?

Also have you tried this:
*www.webtlk.com/2009/02/18/how-to-fix-windows-explorer-has-stopped-working-in-windows-7/


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2011)

@sujeet2555: check with other apps such as File Commander or File See.
whether the problem is there or not.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> @OP:
> How much space is vacant on the drive where the OS is installed...?
> 
> Also have you tried this:
> How to fix “Windows Explorer has stopped working” in Windows 7 | Web Talk



I HAVE 2.5-3 gb space on c drive.it varies as i empty temp folder etc.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

sujeet2555 said:
			
		

> I HAVE 2.5-3 gb space on c drive.it varies as i empty temp folder etc.


Thats quite low IMO. I usually have about 6-7 GB space or even more.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

sujeet2555 said:


> I HAVE 2.5-3 gb space on c drive.it varies as i empty temp folder etc.



that a very less space free up atleast 5GB~7GB free  space...

if it goes low below 2.5GB then your PC will refuse to boot


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> if it goes low below 2.5GB then your PC will refuse to boot


Well having good amount of space is always advisable but its not that PC won't start if you have less than 2.5GB. I had about 900MB free space when I used to use 320GB HDD and my PC used to boot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

^^yup it will boot but performance will degrade.....
i had 400MB free space in C: drive....

@sujeet2555: explorer also hangs if bad sector in HDD is encountered
or RAM memory bank get leaked while I/O operations...


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 17, 2011)

i just got a explorer not responding again and the folder contains only 36 files but some has long names as long as 70-80 character.


here is a screenshot
*i55.tinypic.com/es9ibr.png
look here i am getting a vertical scroll bar in list view.
there is no entry in window logs and no new process starts at that time.now the same folder will get me a non responsive as long as i shorten the file name or remove that file from that folder.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

-_-; Did you try running in safe mode?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 17, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> -_-; Did you try running in safe mode?



yes,it also hangs in safe mode.


----------



## rawgeek (Jun 19, 2011)

Please check and install the hotfix if it's not already installed:
Windows Explorer may crash in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2
Windows Explorer may crash in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2

Please run "fltmc" on a command prompt and paste the o/p here
Also please run "handle.exe -a "Folder path"".... and paste the o/p[for this you will need handle.exe which you can download from Handle ]


Also can you create a new folder with long name and see if the issue occurs on that one or not....


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 19, 2011)

rawgeek said:


> Please check and install the hotfix if it's not already installed:
> Windows Explorer may crash in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2
> Windows Explorer may crash in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2
> 
> ...



result for fltmc
filter name    num instance          altitude                frame
cuman                                        389998.99            <legacy>
cmdguard     12                            321200                 0
luafv            2                              135000                0
fileinfo          12                             45000                 0


----------



## rawgeek (Jun 20, 2011)

@sujeet2555

cuman 389998.99 <legacy>
cmdguard 12 321200 0

Can we disable them for the time being?They are not the default filter drivers that come with windows.For this you need to goto HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\cuman &  HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\cmdguard and turn their start value to 4 [take a note of their present start value before you do this] and reboot.

Also did u check for the KB I mentioned above and what is the o/p from handle.exe?


----------

